# Michel Martelly, Haiti’s President, Departs Without a Successor



## Disir (Feb 7, 2016)

Thirty years to the day after Haiti’s last dictator fled the impoverished nation and the country took its first wobbly steps toward democracy, another leader stepped down Sunday, without a successor to take his place.
“I said I would not hand over power to those that don’t believe in elections, but the Parliament guaranteed that they will do everything to make sure the process carries on,” Mr. Martelly said in his last speech to Parliament, before handing the presidential sash to the leader of the national assembly. “I am leaving office to contribute to constitutional normalcy.”

Mr. Martelly, a former pop music star, was criticized for failing to hold elections during his five years in office and for surrounding himself with cronies, some of them criminals. He never shed his garish style and was considered an autocrat who allowed Parliament to expire during his tenure.

But Mr. Martelly said he had “faced the impossible” when he “inherited pain and misery” five years ago, a year after a huge earthquake killed hundreds of thousands of people and toppled sections of the capital.

Haiti’s latest political crisis resulted from a presidential election with 54 candidates that was held in October, which critics said was riddled with fraud. Political operatives were able to vote multiple times, and the president’s handpicked successor came in first despite being a virtual unknown, leaving the 52 presidential candidates who did not make the runoff election to question the results.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/08/w...is-president-departs-without-a-successor.html

Everybody should be happy now, right?


----------



## Kosh (Feb 7, 2016)

The UN seems to be ok with this election

Security Council Press Statement on Haiti Elections | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2016)

A man was beaten to death by a mob of protesters as tensions over departure of President Michel Martelly continue to deepen in Port-au-Prince, Friday. Moreover, clashes erupted between police and protesters while thousands marched through the city and demanded the appointment of a suitable successor, as the leader's term ends on February 7.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> The UN seems to be ok with this election
> 
> Security Council Press Statement on Haiti Elections | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases



The US dropped 30 million. I mean, the US assisted with 30 million.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 7, 2016)

Hati is one of the few places that could be improved by a gigantic tsunami.  Unfortunately The Dominican Republic would also be washed clean and, though no paradise, is yet deserving.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 7, 2016)

Disir said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > The UN seems to be ok with this election
> ...



It was 13 Billion!

What Does Haiti Have to Show for $13 Billion in Earthquake Aid? - NBC News


----------



## Disir (Feb 7, 2016)

Kosh said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



This was 30 million just for this. 
Haiti postpones Sunday's presidential election as violence erupts


----------

